# Xperia PLAY vs. PSP Go?



## lemonkeyface (Mar 26, 2014)

hey,

I was thinking of getting a PSP Go for a portable gaming device for PSX, PSP and emulation as well as a media device to watch movies and listen to music, but there's also the Sony Ericcson Xperia PLAY which could basically do the same (if I'm not mistaken, but I could be wrong) as well as be used for phone calls. does anyone know if it's good or not?

thanks in advance,
Wang


----------



## Eli Rodriguez (Mar 26, 2014)

Xperia play has a very old processor and bad battery live compared to newer devices. I would go with the psp go.


----------



## lemonkeyface (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Everything depends on your priorities. A PSP of any kind will grant you access to a great number of homebrew applications like emulators, native PSX game support as well as a wide library of PSP titles. On the other hand, the Xperia Play has a superior screen _(which is touch-sensitive, I might add)_ and has the benefit of running Android which opens a myriad of possibilities - the world is your oyster, really. PSP's have the advantage of having an analog slider, however the Xperia Play has two touch pads placed where the analog nubs/sliders should be, so I'd say the control aspect evens out, really. Check out some Youtube videos of both devices and make your final choice - the PSP is definitely a more cost-effective solution, but the Xperia Play, although really outdated at this point, has broader functionality.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have both a Xperia PLAY and a PSP and have been happy with both, but I think it depends on what you need/already have. Do you already have a smartdevice? If you don't, then the Xperia Play has a lot more of stuff to offer than just gaming, although it's processor and other specs are really outdated. It also only has around 200-300mb internal storage, but it does come with a 8gb sd card though. The PSP is also great for gaming, but thats kinda it. Its nice to play on and you can also play alot of games/emulators on it too, but it doesn't have the functionaliy like the PLAY. If I were you I would try to find a newer phone (S2s and S3s are getting cheap now) instead and get a controller you can snap on it or a PS3 controller you can connect with bluetooth.  And also, android is capable to emulate N64 (although a bit slow on Xperia Play, but almost full speed on newer android phones, while the PSP is too weak.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> I have both a Xperia PLAY and a PSP and have been happy with both, but I think it depends on what you need/already have. Do you already have a smartdevice? If you don't, then the Xperia Play has a lot more of stuff to offer than just gaming, although it's processor and other specs are really outdated. It also only has around 200-300mb internal storage, but it does come with a 8gb sd card though. The PSP is also great for gaming, but thats kinda it. Its nice to play on and you can also play alot of games/emulators on it too, but it doesn't have the functionaliy like the PLAY. If I were you I would try to find a newer phone (S2s and S3s are getting cheap now) instead and get a controller you can snap on it or a PS3 controller you can connect with bluetooth.  And also, android is capable to emulate N64 (although a bit slow on Xperia Play, but almost full speed on newer android phones, while the PSP is too weak.


There's an almost full speed N64 emulator out for the PSP, y'know. The two systems use similar CPU architectures, so some things could be virtualized, resulting in surprisingly good performance.


----------



## Prans (Mar 26, 2014)

lemonkeyface said:


> hey,
> 
> I was thinking of getting a PSP Go for a portable gaming device for PSX, PSP and emulation as well as a media device to watch movies and listen to music, but there's also the Sony Ericcson Xperia PLAY which could basically do the same (if I'm not mistaken, but I could be wrong) as well as be used for phone calls. does anyone know if it's good or not?
> 
> ...


 

Btw, the Xperia Play does not play PSP games. Sure there's a free emulator on Google Play but it's very glitchy and most games don't work on the Xperia Play.


----------



## lemonkeyface (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks for all the help guys. I guess I might as well look for another device as suggested. if anyone has any recommendations for a not too expensive pricing range, I'd be glad to hear it.

also, I guess I had the misconception that it could play PSP games because it's linked to the playstation store, but they're still android games apparently and not PSP games.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Mar 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There's an almost full speed N64 emulator out for the PSP, y'know. The two systems use similar CPU architectures, so some things could be virtualized, resulting in surprisingly good performance.


 
Are you referring to daedalusx64? I didn't know that was @ nearly full speed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

ShadowFyre said:


> Are you referring to daedalusx64? I didn't know that was @ nearly full speed.


Perhaps _"nearly full speed"_ was a bad term to use - it's _"playable and close to reaching full speed, but not quite"_. It's hit and miss with a lot of games, but the latest revisions are getting pretty close. Of course the system has to run at top frequency and sound still glitches out at times, but most of the classics are fully playable.


----------



## filfat (Apr 15, 2014)

In my opinion none of them, the Xperia Play was "cool" when it was new, and I owned it, or in fact own it but its clear that it was a rushed product. The screen connector broke twice, and the mother board once, and I always take good care of my devices.
And for the PSP GO, even if you are a die hard Sony fan I would say skip that system, its a total flop, there is almost no games for it etc etc. Get a 3DS instead if you really need a handheld.

conclusion :
If you really and I mean really need a gaming device which you can call from, go with Xperia Play, otherwise if go with an 3DS which actually got games.
And if you just need a phone get either the Lumia 1020 (41mp ) or the Lumia 1520 or actually any Windows Phone instead for a iPhoney or a LagDroid and no don't even think about a Ubuntu phone...

Also, I will take cover now because Foxi4 will call Russia to get after me for hating on Sony... (I love you too )


----------



## lemonkeyface (Apr 25, 2014)

but I like a lot PSP games and the fact that I could almost perfectly emulate PSX games on a portable.

guess I could also wait until the vita gets haxored that.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 25, 2014)

lemonkeyface said:


> hey,
> 
> I was thinking of getting a PSP Go for a portable gaming device for PSX, PSP and emulation as well as a media device to watch movies and listen to music, but there's also the Sony Ericcson Xperia PLAY which could basically do the same (if I'm not mistaken, but I could be wrong) as well as be used for phone calls. does anyone know if it's good or not?
> 
> ...


 
The Play was a great idea... but looking back now, the phone is running a practically unsupported build of Android (far as I know, 2.3 hardly gets any support anymore, and most marquis android apps were discontinued) and even Sony pretty much stopped supporting it, in favor of that whole PlayStation mobile thing on their Xperia Z1 and having to use the touchscreen.

The go - even though being a download-only model - is still far more practical and has a better battery life than the phone would.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 25, 2014)

filfat said:


> And if you just need a phone get either the Lumia 1020 (41mp ) or the Lumia 1520 or actually any Windows Phone instead for a iPhoney or a LagDroid


 
Yea get a Windows phone. A decent app library is overrated these days, anyway...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 25, 2014)

I loved my PSP Go when I had it. If you're into pirating in can play pretty much every dumped PSP game anyway making it no different than the older models in that respect. The internal storage is useful, and it's size is most definitely better on the pockets than either the PSP-1001 and 2001 I owned before it. Would recommend



filfat said:


> LagDroid


I'm sorry you had a shitty low powered Droid, but don't blame the OS for a bad clock speed


----------



## filfat (Apr 25, 2014)

Sooo, you classify Xperia play on launch a "low powered" phone? Or my SG4 on launch? No...
Android is so badly optimized its not even funny...

EDIT: also, even if I had a "low powered" device the operating system should run as smooth as on the high end devices, just take a look at the Nokia Lumia 520, that is a crappy phone in hardware specs, still it beats any high end Android phone in smoothness... 

@Pleng
I'm not sure if you are being sarcastic or not, but Windows Phone is growing faster then iOS was at the same time. We already have over 400k+ apps. And we don't really miss all those web apps that android has, or all those "Candy Crush Guide" apps  for us it important that the apps we use exist and well, they do.

Sorry for not being able to click the "Reply" button, it seems like GBA need to fix their support for IE 11...


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 25, 2014)

filfat said:


> @Pleng
> I'm not sure if you are being sarcastic or not, but Windows Phone is growing faster then iOS was at the same time. We already have over 400k+ apps. And we don't really miss all those web apps that android has, or all those "Candy Crush Guide" apps  for us it important that the apps we use exist and well, they do.
> 
> Sorry for not being able to click the "Reply" button, it seems like GBA need to fix their support for IE 11...



Windows phone and IE. You like to be different I'll give you that.
Metro IE on a desktop by any chance? Perhaps that's too perfect a combination.

The PSP Go was a flop commercially and isn't all that useful unless you install CFW, but then it's an excellent platform: all PSP games, excellent PSX emulation, excellent 8 and 16 bit emulation (SNES and GBA not perfect but pretty good), proper physical input, small form factor.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 25, 2014)

filfat said:


> -stupid-


I don't even know how else to describe your terrible post. Android and iOS are both fine and run great. Android is preferable for its customization, but nobody I know that runs Android has speed issues, regardless of the device. Of course, you're likely one of those people who neglects the fact that you can't just leave dozens of processes running, and you periodically need to close a few to free up your RAM. It's a pretty painless procedure and doesn't require expertise to figure out.

As for the PSP Go being a flop? Commercially, sure, it was a bad idea. The PSP already wasn't selling well in the west, and the all digital, though sleeker PSP Go wasn't going to change that. Sony neglected the fact that their online store wasn't all encompassing, and the ability to access physical media for those that legitimately used the device was important. Where piracy is concerned though, the Go can be absolutely amazing. The PSP has a very solid library that will provide far more play time than the entire 3DS library of worthwhile titles. The PSP aged much like a fine wine in that it started off fairly meh, but it came into its own very well.

On another note, really, suggesting the 3DS to a guy clearly seeking a Sony gaming device? Reading comprehension is important in recognizing where your ideas are not needed.

As for OP:
Consider picking up a PSP anyways. Maybe not a Go if you can't find one for a decent price, but you should be able to pick up the 1000/2000/3000 models for fairly cheap, and memory cards aren't all that spendy. You have access to the entire PSP library, and the PS1 support is really great. The myriad of available emulators and other homebrew is pretty fantastic as well.

If you want an Android device, definitely consider one of the stronger, more popular Android phones out there (such as the S4). The only bad part is that they can be kind of expensive depending on where you look. If you can settle on PSP and PS1, a PSP model is definitely the way to go, especially if price is a concern.


----------



## filfat (Apr 25, 2014)

For the poster over me, I will only answer your statement about clearing the ram due to the fact that I'm using a mobile device.
Why should you even need to close processes? Nor clean up the RAM? Even if I run every single app I have installed on my WP8.1 Lumia 920 so will I not experience any slowdowns, that's proof enough that Android is bad optimized compared to WP.
Now I just want to make it clear that I don't hate Android, in fact I love it, even so far that I could admit that it beat WP in some places, however overall WP suited me best, and Android or iOS might suit you better, you maybe want your geeky os to have fun with 
Btw, im also a dev soooo.... Don't come with any I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 25, 2014)

filfat said:


> For the poster over me, I will only answer your statement about clearing the ram due to the fact that I'm using a mobile device.
> Why should you even need to close processes? Nor clean up the RAM? Even if I run every single app I have installed on my WP8.1 Lumia 920 so will I not experience any slowdowns, that's proof enough that Android is bad optimized compared to WP.
> Now I just want to make it clear that I don't hate Android, in fact I love it, even so far that I could admit that it beat WP in some places, however overall WP suited me best, and Android or iOS might suit you better, you maybe want your geeky os to have fun with
> Btw, im also a dev soooo.... Don't come with any I don't know what I'm talking about


 

I like Android because it has so many phones to choose from, whether you want the phone to actually talk or you want a phone with a mid range to beefy processor. Android is optimized when the company optimizes it with there phone. i have a galaxy 2 and didn't have any slow downs surprisingly yet with a lot of apps. i also like there touch interface compared to their rivals and most Android phones on the market that are good run super smooth and can handle most of any thing, oh and i love the super sharp 5 inch screens.


----------

